# Help me with a decision: V85 or FX65



## rzue426 (May 11, 2010)

Hello all, I am relatively new to the cyclocross game, and am trying to decide between the above bikes. I'm dead set on Felt as they offer superb quality and value. 

I need a bike mainly for a commuter, but also for some gravel grinding. Here in Albuquerque we have some pretty decent stretches of uphill as it is a valley. We also have a significant amount of mountain foothill gravel trails. I'm not necessarily sure I want to delve into any cx competitions at the moment, but haven't ruled it out. 

I'm 6'4". I know that the geometries between the two are slightly different. That's where I start to get lost. I've sat on a V85 and it was a pretty comfortable riding position for me. I have yet to find an fx anything around here as Felts are not as popular, and the general Albuquerque population is significantly under 6 feet, so most LBS' don't carry my size. 

My commute to work is approximately 15 miles, almost all bike path and downhill. The return trip is a decent climb back to the house, probably close to 1,200ft. 

I like the idea of having two separate wheel sets for commuting and fun in the foothills. 

I don't know if the V85 generally is lighter or heavier as the weight is not posted on Felt's site. Components seem to be the same. Perhaps the gearing is different

What do you all think? Both are priced the same. I also have a budget to do the V55 or FX55.


----------



## rzue426 (May 11, 2010)

Crickets...did I post in the wrong forum? Dave? Anybody?


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

rzue426 said:


> Crickets...did I post in the wrong forum? Dave? Anybody?


 Lol, you could have posted this in the other forums and may have gotten more feed back. 

I would vote for the v55 as it has a ultegra setup and the drive train is 50/34 versus the sram single crank which would just bug me but if you are doing more off road then commuting then I would say look hard at the Sram setup. I think both bikes are pretty equal. As for sizing just work with your LBS they should be able to custom order your Felt and have it shipped in..

fyi I only own a felt..


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

rzue426 said:


> Hello all, I am relatively new to the cyclocross game, and am trying to decide between the above bikes. I'm dead set on Felt as they offer superb quality and value.
> 
> I need a bike mainly for a commuter, but also for some gravel grinding. Here in Albuquerque we have some pretty decent stretches of uphill as it is a valley. We also have a significant amount of mountain foothill gravel trails. I'm not necessarily sure I want to delve into any cx competitions at the moment, but haven't ruled it out.
> 
> ...



Sorry for the delay. Interbike and a trip to Taiwan along with Worlds has me a bit behind web-browsing.
If it is in your budget, go with the V55. It is far and away the best bike among the 4 you mentioned for what you want to do. The hydro-brakes along are worth it and you'll want the 50/34t crankset for hitting the gravel-grinder circuit. 1x gearing is great for CX racing but a bit more limited for the terrain and speed differences of commuting.

V55 has much nicer wheels and tires as well.

-SD


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

rzue426 said:


> Crickets...did I post in the wrong forum? Dave? Anybody?


Weird... I wrote a long reply to this last week. Wonder why it didn't post? Sorry for the delay. 

Also, what Dave said ^^^


----------

